# Grey dirty looking hot break from JW pills



## nosco (11/2/16)

I've only done 2 batches of starter wort coz it's a bit cheaper and really convenient. 4 x hdpe 2.5lt cubes. The 2nd batch I made with JW pills coz that's what I had the most of. It was also the first time I used a new pickup tube made from a 1/2" brass compression bit and copper tube both from Bunnings, in my biab kettle. I had cleaned everything with sp before use.

Anyone had this kinda dirty looking break? I just did starter that I don't trust. The smack pack swelled but there was no krausen in the conical and it doesn't look like there was any increase in yeast. Can't remember if I've had it in a regular brew coz I'm shit at keeping records. I read one post about it on HBT but no info in it.

Edit. The wort colour was off looking too and I meant JW pils. I try and avoid pills.


----------



## nosco (12/2/16)

Bump. Ive got bottles left of this stuff. Not sure if i should use it.


----------



## Hippy (12/2/16)

I've done a fair few brews with jw pils. 
I've had the exact same looking dirty scum hot break with no ill effects to the quality of the final product


----------



## mckenry (12/2/16)

:icon_offtopic: I know this doesn't help, but the foam is not hot break. Its a common mistake that has been passed on and on and became real.

The foam is just that. Some skim it (I do) others dont. Your product should be ok as a starter as long as all other areas were treated with normal hygiene practices.


----------



## manticle (12/2/16)

Stop using pills.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/2/16)

I've stirred the foam back into the boil, even the crud clinging to the side of the pot. Will I die?


----------



## technobabble66 (13/2/16)

Depends which pills you took.
Red or Blue??


----------



## nosco (13/2/16)

mckenry said:


> :icon_offtopic: I know this doesn't help, but the foam is not hot break. Its a common mistake that has been passed on and on and became real.
> 
> The foam is just that. Some skim it (I do) others dont. Your product should be ok as a starter as long as all other areas were treated with normal hygiene practices.


You have to tell me what hot break is now. Maybe the clumps of protein/stuff in the bottom of the kettle after transfer are hot break?


----------



## JB (13/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I've stirred the foam back into the boil, even the crud clinging to the side of the pot. Will I die?


Sadly yes. Dibs on your fridge & everything in it!


----------



## Coodgee (13/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I've stirred the foam back into the boil, even the crud clinging to the side of the pot. Will I die?


No. But it makes you no better than that SCUM you stirred in! Haha


----------



## mckenry (13/2/16)

nosco said:


> You have to tell me what hot break is now. Maybe the clumps of protein/stuff in the bottom of the kettle after transfer are hot break?


Credit to Thirstyboy here;

_Hot break is a generic term that simply covers all the shit that previously being in solution, comes out of solution as your wort heats up, mostly proteins or proteins bound to other stuff. This happens continuously from the moment the first enzymes in your brew (enzymes are protiens remember) begin to denature at about 40 odd degrees and keeps on happening continuously until the wort cools down.

The rate at which it happens increases a lot as the wort hits the boil, because naturally things are getting hotter - but the difference between 99 and 100 really isn't that much - but also because as the wort boils, it starts to bubble and much of the chemistry of break formation happens on the liquid gas interface of the bubbles. You start to notice the hot break after the worts been boiling for a while, because the movement of the boil brings the protiens, polyphenols and small particles of break into conact with each other causing them to knit into larger, visble_ particles - The great percentage of it happens earlier in the boil, but its been and is happening the whole time.


----------

